# Que micro o pic puedo usar para manejar los puertos



## cl (Sep 14, 2006)

Necesito orientacion para saber que microprocesador o PIC tiene la posibilidad de poder manejarse, comunicarse o habilitarse con los 3 puertos que manejo, que vienen siendo el puerto serial, el puerto paralelo y USB para poder manejar algun tarjeta de interface para alguno de los programas que manejo. 
Los programas que actualmente manejo son:

LabView
VisualBasic 
Matlab

Agradesco de antemano la atensión a mi mensaje, y la ayuda que en dado caso me puedan proporcionar.


----------



## maunix (Sep 14, 2006)

cl dijo:
			
		

> URGENTE:
> Necesito orientacion para saber que microprocesador o PIC tiene la posibilidad de poder manejarse, comunicarse o habilitarse con los 3 puertos que manejo, que vienen siendo el puerto serial, el puerto paralelo y USB para poder manejar algun tarjeta de interface para alguno de los programas que manejo.
> Los programas que actualmente manejo son:
> LabView
> ...



Para esas 3 posibilidades te sugiero el 18F4550

Saludos


----------



## cl (Sep 14, 2006)

maunix: agradesco la atensión a mi mensaje y la ayuda proporcionada. 
tengo poco usando este foro, pero he leido bastante en cuanto a preguntas del foro en general, y te felicito por tu dispocicion con todos lo que queremos aprender.


----------



## cl (Sep 14, 2006)

a proposito: q lenguaje se maneja en ese pic? 
cual software puedo usar para programarlo? 
cual es el programador q debo usar?? (hardware)


----------



## maunix (Sep 15, 2006)

cl dijo:
			
		

> a proposito: q lenguaje se maneja en ese pic?
> cual software puedo usar para programarlo?
> cual es el programador q debo usar?? (hardware)



1) Lenguaje... los que quieras.  Assembler, C (hay muchos compiladores, solo elige el que mas te guste), Pascal, Nibple, Basic, etc.

2) Con el compilador, claro está.  El MPLAB , que provee microchip es gratis pero es solo un IDE y que a su vez viene con un ensamblador.  Si quieres usar otro compilador, debes instalarlo a posteriori de éste.

3) Hay muchos, a mi me gusta mucho el gtp usb plus, pero es cuestión de opiniones y de poder adquisitivo.  Saludos


----------

